# 1/6 Jupiter 2, 1/2 B-9 Robot toys soon



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Wow a 1/2 scale Lost in Space Robot! 
http://photos.figures.com/photo/1/showphoto.php?photo=29708&cat=3313


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

The 1/6 scale Chariot and Space Pod is what I'm waiting on. Though the figures do look nice!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Hope you're patient - they've been working on those for over a year now.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Hope you have a warehouse to display them as well - a 1/6 scale Jupiter 2 would be 8 feet in diameter.
AT


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Monsters in Motion hasve the figures and half scale robot listed for preorders. The figures are about 49.00 each and the robot is 3400.00. Hell for that much save a few more grand and get a full size one.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

A Taylor said:


> Hope you have a warehouse to display them as well - a 1/6 scale Jupiter 2 would be 8 feet in diameter.
> AT


Does that make it a double-hero?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I think the LARGEST SIZE they are gonna do (If EVER) will be the 4 foot job. I just think that they have bitten off WAAAAAY MORE than they can chew. I dunno WHAT they are gonna make the 4 footer out of. Certainly not vacuform/thermoplastic sheets. Fiberglass? Eeeeww! The legs will HAVE to be metal since plastics would warp and stretch under the weight. 

I can't see them doing a more limited run than they already did of the 2 foot job. They produced/delivered about 6-8?? I really don't know.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Fiberglass doesn't have to be heavy, the weight is solely dependent upon how many layers you use. You can make a thin, light weight shell if you want to. The JII is a perfect choice for this in fact because the semi-spherical shape of the upper and lower halves will lend the model a fair amount of strength, once they are joined together. Just a note about my favorite model building material...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Why does the link only show me 12" dolls?
Where are the vehicles?
Why are you being mean?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

It shows the 1/2 Robot and behind him the giant 1/6 J2. I can't believe they will sell an 8 foot toy. Who has the space?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

John P said:


> Why does the link only show me 12" dolls?
> Where are the vehicles?
> Why are you being mean?


I get the same results: no Robot, no Jupiter 2- just dolls.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

It's got dead eyes... doll's eyes...


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Visit SciFi Metroplosis' website (www.scifimetropolis.com) and look at their projects. I don't think they're doing a 1/6 J2, just 1/6 Space Pod and B9 Robot (also doing 1/12 space pod, full size and half size robot).


----------



## Jupiter-2 (May 2, 2002)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> Monsters in Motion hasve the figures and half scale robot listed for preorders. The figures are about 49.00 each and the robot is 3400.00. *Hell for that much save a few more grand and get a full size one.*


 

*Actually .... a full sized one will run you around 18 grand. :wave:


*


----------



## Jupiter-2 (May 2, 2002)

toyroy said:


> Does that make it a double-hero?


 *Nah .... that makes it a SUPER HERO ! :tongue:


Move over Clark Kent! 
*


----------



## Jupiter-2 (May 2, 2002)

BatToys said:


> It shows the 1/2 Robot and behind him the giant 1/6 J2. I can't believe they will sell an 8 foot toy. Who has the space?


 
*Better yet - WHO has the picture !?!?

Either provide a direct link to this particular listing or reproduce the picture here please!! 

I see no such thing either ... 

Just imagine Y3a ... you could climb inside this one and do all your interior work without having to stuff it all through the fusion core hole in the bottom! :thumbsup:

You oughta get TWO of 'em!




*


----------



## Jupiter-2 (May 2, 2002)

BatToys said:


> It shows the 1/2 Robot and behind him the giant 1/6 J2. I can't believe they will sell an 8 foot toy. Who has the space?


 *Ummm..... you wouldn't happen to be referring to THIS picture , would you ?










That's the 1/2 scale B9 superimposed over the full scale Lost In Space Forever J2 mock up set , not a 1/6 scale Jupiter 2 !!! 




*


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

So what size IS a 4 foot Hero? 1/12? 1/10? 1/8?

IF it's 'rea'l Jupiter 2 was 60 feet across then.. 1/15!!?

D'OH!


----------



## Jupiter-2 (May 2, 2002)

X15-A2 said:


> Fiberglass doesn't have to be heavy, the weight is solely dependent upon how many layers you use. You can make a thin, light weight shell if you want to. The JII is a perfect choice for this in fact because the semi-spherical shape of the upper and lower halves will lend the model a fair amount of strength, once they are joined together. Just a note about my favorite model building material...


 
*Not too thin though ! 

You wouldn't wanna accidently drop it and have it split in half or anything like that... 




*


----------



## Jupiter-2 (May 2, 2002)

Y3a said:


> I think the LARGEST SIZE they are gonna do (If EVER) will be the 4 foot job. I just think that they have bitten off WAAAAAY MORE than they can chew. I dunno WHAT they are gonna make the 4 footer out of. Certainly not vacuform/thermoplastic sheets. Fiberglass? Eeeeww! The legs will HAVE to be metal since plastics would warp and stretch under the weight.
> 
> I can't see them doing a more limited run than they already did of the 2 foot job. They produced/delivered about 6-8?? I really don't know.


 
*I have no clue on sales #'s either Y ... too bad their accountant isn't on this list. 

They seemed to make a pretty hefty investment in manufacturing equipment though ... I wouldn't think they'd sit by idle.

Way back , before they started up, Norm told me a 10 foot version would not be out of the question ... 

Of course such an item would be like the Rolls Royce of Jupiter 2's and only done by Special Order. 

But like I said , that was a long time ago. I'm with you Y - I think 4' is as big as their gonna go.

Guessing by recent online auction sales (eh-hem) I would GUESS a 4 foot fiberglass version of VERY limited detail , would not be too hard for them to do.

That's all total-speculation on my part of course.
**
I wonder how their pre-built J2's are selling?
*


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I think the machines are being used more for auto stuff than Sci-fi.


----------



## Jupiter-2 (May 2, 2002)

Y3a said:


> So what size IS a 4 foot Hero? 1/12? 1/10? 1/8?
> 
> IF it's 'rea'l Jupiter 2 was 60 feet across then.. 1/15!!?
> 
> D'OH!


 *Let's not start on THIS subject again - I don't have a very good track record with scale numbers!  lol

Besides , tomorrows a holiday and a long weekend begins in a few hours - I don't wanna start it by getting a headache or anything . 




*


----------



## Jupiter-2 (May 2, 2002)

Y3a said:


> I think the machines are being used more for auto stuff than Sci-fi.


 *Ya mean like those "Rolls Royces" ???

Whoo-Hoo!!! :thumbsup:

lol

*


----------



## Nosirrag (Apr 26, 2005)

Even with a 4-footer, you would have huge shipping costs. An 8-footer would require a shipping company and would have to be in a wooden crate most likely. Then, where do you put it? Then working on it becomes another logistical nightmare. You would have to be able to get under it, over it, and all around it. And you couldn't just pick it up and move it. Short of a forklift, wherever it is, that's were it stays.

BUT NO DOUBT ABOUT IT, IT WOULD BE COOL!!!!!! ALSO THE CHALLANGE OF A LIFETIME!!!!!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> So what size IS a 4 foot Hero? 1/12? 1/10? 1/8?
> 
> IF it's 'rea'l Jupiter 2 was 60 feet across then.. 1/15!!?
> 
> D'OH!


According to Fox, the ship was 48 feet in diameter. That's the basis for the 4 foot miniature scale of 1/12. 

However, it is clear that the miniature, if full-size, would need to be closer to sixty feet in diameter, to fit the same interior, and height of the actors. So, now we're talking 4/5" per foot, or 1/15 scale. :thumbsup:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Jupiter-2 said:


> *Ummm..... you wouldn't happen to be referring to THIS picture , would you ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the rumors of a 1/6 scale, eight foot Jupiter 2 came from my jokes about a playset that size, to accomodate the 12" figures.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Anybody gonna post a friggin' link to the things mentioned in the first post, or are ya just gonna keep babblin'?


----------



## Larry Lee Moniz (Apr 7, 2014)

I just discovered this post, yeah... I am the guy who Photoshopped the Tri-Robot picture for Sci-Fi Metropolis many, many years ago! It is definitely the promised (and never produced) 1/2 scale Robot. The prototype didn't have torso hooks or a power pack, so I had to add those as well. The Jupiter 2 was absolutely a still from "The Fantasy Worlds of Irwin Allen" set.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> Anybody gonna post a friggin' link to the things mentioned in the first post, or are ya just gonna keep babblin'?


It would be nice to see what everyone is talking about


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Nine years ago?


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Sci Fi Metropolis was a company producing various LIS stuff, including 1/6 scale figures. They produced a 1/6 Space Pod prototype for their line of action figures but it never got produced (they may have also mentioned a Chariot). The website seems to be gone now or at least missing all that old 1/6 info, but there were photos of the Space Pod and other 1/6 scale stuff that was never released (never a 1/6 scale J2). Supposedly one of the newer 1/6 scale companies took over the license and is continuing the 1/6 scale line. Would be nice if they revisited the 1/6 vehicles, too.


----------



## mslekar (Sep 16, 2003)

Correction, Scifimetropolis did make the half scale B9 robot, I am the proud owner of one, got em about 10 years ago, fully articulating and neon lit voice coils etc when he talks! Norm is now producing Robby half scale now and more b9s.:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

mslekar said:


> Correction, Scifimetropolis did make the half scale B9 robot, I am the proud owner of one, got em about 10 years ago,


I always wanted to get one of those, but, the very bad experience I had with Scifimetropolis, trying to get the 24" "J-2" I paid for and never got, I just couldn't take the chance with the kind of money they wanted for the 1/2 scale B-9 and then all the excuses why he would be delayed or never ship, putting it so far out that I would not be able to put the charge into dispute.....:drunk: I only ever heard of one out in the wilds, you must be the one, nice catch.....:thumbsup: I'm very happy with the Moebius B-9, even though he's too small to do the things I had planed for the 1/2 scale, but he'll do....


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't see why Moebius doesn't make a 3 foot tall B-9. They made the 1/6 scale B-9 for a reasonable price. Making one 3 times larger will only take 3 times the materials. And they can easily charge 3 or 4 times the price for it that they did for the 1/6 scale. So why not do it ???

You know it would sell big time. And a lot of people would be buying them in bulk. Just so they could light them and make them R/C and then resell them for a profit. It seems like a no lose situation to me. They already got all the details and such down pat. It's just a matter of making molds that are 3 times larger.

And I would love to see what teslabe would do with a 3 footer. After seeing what all he has done with the 1/6 scale B-9. I imagine he would have a 3 footer doing everything but tap dancing !!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Inverse square law- double the size and it is 1/4 the strength. Making a huge B-9 would involve re-engineering the entire kit to make it support the shape, plus the molded shapes would have to be broken down further. Yes, some people would buy it, but not enough to cover the tooling costs. It is a cool idea, but I would rather have them spend the time/money on other subjects which I could fit in my home personally...


----------

